#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Μικρής διάρκειας από το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ για την περίοδο Οκτωβρίου-Νοεμβρίου 2010

## Xάρης

*Πού :* Θεσσαλονίκη, κτήριο του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, Μ.Αλεξάνδρου 49
*Πότε :* 18~22.10.2010 (1ο) & 8~12.11.2010 (2ο), 17:00 – 22:00

Το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ διοργανώνει σεμινάρια μικρής διάρκειας για την περίοδο Οκτωβρίου-Νοεμβρίου 2010.

Αντικείμενο:Υγεία και ασφάλεια στα τεχνικά έργα.Σχεδιασμός και εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων

*Αιτήσεις συμμετοχής*
Υποβάλλονται :
Γραφεία του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ (Μ.Αλεξάνδρου 49 - 1ος όροφος)Fax: 2310.883.110e-mail: protocol-tkm@central.tee.gr
μέχρι την *Τετάρτη 13, Οκτωβρίου 2010*

*Πληροφορίες :* 
2310.883.144 κα Μητρακάκη Αναστασία (σεμινάριο υγείας και ασφάλειας στα τεχνικά έργα).
2310.883.146, κος Εβρένογλου Βασίλειος (Σχεδιασμός και εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων)

*Πηγή :* *ΕΔΩ*

----------

